# undissolvable grunk in cylinder



## Michael Andersen (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi.
Me two cylinder oil lubricated compressor seized up. So I took it apart and found some very sticky stuff in both cylinders. The grunk is softer when it is heated but it is everywhere in the piston and the piston rings and stuck in grooves. The problem is I cannot dissolve the grunk. I have tried gasoline, petrolium, ethanol and brake cleaner with no effect!
Any ideas how to dissolve it or remove it?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*gunk*

Michael,

You might try soaking the piston in carburetor cleaner. You might try Solder-Seal-Gunk, Berryman Chem-Dip or NAPA Mac's 6042 Carburetor & Choke Cleaner 1 GAL. It's hard to get an effective carb cleaner these days as the "good stuff" is mostly illegal now. The good old days of buying readily available and cheap carbon tetrachloride and Trichloroethylene are long gone now. 
Haven't used any of these carb cleaners myself but look online in car and motorcycle forums for recommended carburetor cleaners. I doubt your gunk can resist that!
I remember building engines years ago, at the machine shop they would "boil the block" in this tank/washer style cabinet to clean the block from any ****. It had a mildly caustic chemical diluted with water that was heated and sprayed inside the cabinet much like a dishwasher. After more than an hour of processing, the block would come out clean and sometimes even the block's paint would be removed.
Stephen


Michael Andersen said:


> Hi.
> Me two cylinder oil lubricated compressor seized up. So I took it apart and found some very sticky stuff in both cylinders. The grunk is softer when it is heated but it is everywhere in the piston and the piston rings and stuck in grooves. The problem is I cannot dissolve the grunk. I have tried gasoline, petrolium, ethanol and brake cleaner with no effect!
> Any ideas how to dissolve it or remove it?


----------

